# Will zinc plated thread all work to cement palladium?



## Sorrycantseeme (Apr 8, 2020)

I am having trouble finding pure zinc but I did find zinc thread all although it's plated will that work to cement palladium?


----------



## anachronism (Apr 8, 2020)

Could you do us all a favour and keep this all to one thread please ?


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 8, 2020)

https://www.rotometals.com/zinc-anodes-products/


----------



## Shark (Apr 8, 2020)

I would just get some zinc fittings from the electrical department at Lowe's, Home Depot, or the like. The ones used to put metal conduit pipe together. No sense in risking contaminating your solution when the zinc coating gets ate through. 

I would almost bet the cheaper route would be from jimdoc's link if you need volume.

(Sorry Jon, I wasn't sure which other thread to answer this in)


----------



## canedane (Apr 8, 2020)

I would use Cu, not Zn


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Apr 8, 2020)

Why would one use copper ?


----------



## canedane (Apr 8, 2020)

If there is Fe. Cu or Ni in your solution you will drop these with the Pd, if you drop with Zn.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 8, 2020)

canedane said:


> If there is Fe. Cu or Ni in your solution you will drop these with the Pd, if you drop with Zn.



Good point but that's why it really would benefit from being in the original thread mate. 8) 8)


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Apr 8, 2020)

Should i use thin copper tube or hesvy copper


----------



## Shark (Apr 8, 2020)

anachronism said:


> canedane said:
> 
> 
> > If there is Fe. Cu or Ni in your solution you will drop these with the Pd, if you drop with Zn.
> ...



Hint. Hint. 

Move the line of questioning back to your original thread. A single thread can often teach more than a hundred scattered ones can. Try to think of it as helping someone else out next year.


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Apr 8, 2020)

What if someone only needed cement theywould have to do alot of searching if they only searched by title if we moves thread .


----------



## Shark (Apr 8, 2020)

Using "cement" as a search word produces 178 pages of results. Trying to find a specific answer among that is a daunting task to say the least. By using it in your other thread you have a continuation of your original post that flows through the entire process. Since I don't particularly work with pgm materials, I may well be one of those people looking to that thread for help later. It would be nice to follow through from start to finish. 

At a minimum you could link to the specific posts that get the job done as I am still unsure of which post is being discussed here. I often read through sections like a book so many times things don't fall together for me in the typical way.


----------



## goldenchild (Apr 8, 2020)

If just recovering wouldn't ascorbic acid also be a good option?


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Apr 9, 2020)

Where would i get absorbic acid ?


----------



## kurtak (Apr 9, 2020)

If you are trying to cement Pd from a solution that has SS dissolved in it you want to use copper to cement the Pd --- DO NOT use zinc (using zinc will make a horrible mess)

If you are going to try to cement the Pd with copper you MUST use agitation for the cementing process to work properly other wise you will have problems

Read this thread :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=21218&p=219470&hilit=cement#p218776 --- its "important" you read this

using copper powder can be tricky because you can over do the copper powder in which case you can end up with A LOT of copper contaminating your cemented Pd

If you are going to cement the Pd with solid copper MAKE SURE you have the bubbler running BEFORE you put the sold copper into the solution

Is the Pd dissolved in a HCL ONLY solution (as I talked about in your other thread) ? --- if so - the bubbler is also needed as the bubbler will provide the oxygen needed to allow the copper to dissolve which in turn allows the Pd to cement out

I have never used ascorbic acid so can't speak to that (how to) but that may well be the way to go

I agree that this should be posted in the original thread - so I suggest that a mod ether move this over to the OP - or provide a link from that thread to this thread as well as a link from here to the OP

Kurt


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I use h202 to put the palladium into solution faster. also does it matter if the solution is mixed with water or does it have to be all in solution and nothing on the bottom of the container with are bubblers and before I put my copper pipe in solution


----------

